# Coconut Congo Bars



## Mai (Oct 22, 2002)

Coconut Congo Bars

Cooking spray 
1 cup + 2 TBLS unsifted all-purpose flour 
1/2 tsp baking soda 
1/4 tsp salt 
1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, softened 
2/3 cup packed light-brown sugar 
1 large egg 
2 tsp vanilla extract 
1 cup sweetened flaked coconut 
3/4 cup semisweet mini chocolate chips 
1/2 cup toasted almonds, chopped

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
Line 8-inch square baking pan with foil, extending foil beyond 2 sides of pan.
Lightly coat with cooking spray. 

In small bowl mix flour baking soda and salt. 

In another small bowl with electric mixer, beat butter and brown sugar on
medium speed 2 minutes.
Beat in egg and vanilla.
On low speed, beat in flour mixture just until blended.
Stir in all but 3 TBS of the coconut; stir in mini chips and almonds. 

Spread in prepared pan, sprinkle with remaining coconut.
Bake 30-32 minutes, until wooden pick inserted in center comes out with moist crumbs attached.
let cool completely in pan or rack.
Lift by foil ends, transfer to cutting board.
Cut into 16 squares.


----------

